# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Adair's (The Uptown) Cafeteria Demolished.

## woodyrr

To my surprise, I discovered last night that "The Uptown" has been reduced to a pile of rubble. Does anybody know what is planned in its place?

I ate many meals (and sat on Santa's knee) at that place.

The Uptown on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## usmbubba

I believe I heard that the 7/11 is supposed to relocate there

----------


## soonerfaithful

I drove by yesterday and it was kind of sad to see the old building gone. 
I have vague memories of going there. My grandfather used to play the piano there on weekends in the late 60's.
Hopefully it will be a 7-11. There are plenty of empty spaces around there now as it is.

----------


## oneforone

Unless I am mistaken, I think another thread on here confirmed the 7-11 on Key Blvd will be closing and moving there.

----------


## kay

I remember it as the cafeteria, as well as, Der Dutchman with those long, yummy hushpuppies.

----------


## bombermwc

Oh I was wondering when that was going to start. I was guessing someone had a lease in the southern half of the building that they were waiting to expire. Glad to see the progress.

----------


## mmonroe

County Records show that 7-11 owns it... i'd much rather see ol Atkins buy the place and put up a proper building to match all four corners than some 7-11.  The building plans for 7-11 need to be revamped anyways...  the old style building is well dated for aesthetic eye candy.

----------


## bombermwc

I believe the Atkins clan has put the breaks on their projects. I mean seriously, the Phase 3 project for Uptown hasn't started and it's the portion that actually has tenants in it. Not to mention they never finished the Journal Record....remember they were suppoed to add onto the building, but never did. North Star (the Atkins development group) dropped off Coppermark at 240-Sooner as well. They've really gone into a holding pattern, which is unfortunate. They have to protect their pockets like anyone else, I was just really hoping to see Phase 3 completed sooner rather than later.....and personally was REALLY excited for Coppermark since I live just a few blocks from it.

----------


## Lauri101

I was hoping Uptown would get active.  I have fond memories of working at the Frederick's of Hollywood at Uptown.  We moved the store to Crossroads and opened it same day as mall.

Sigh...how the heck did I get so old?

----------


## so1rfan

I believe you all mean Atkinson.

----------


## bombermwc

blah blah...yeah we did...but i think they got who we were talking about.

----------


## so1rfan

I just saw where two people got it slightly wrong and was trying to helpful. 

Isn't there an old 7-11 just to the North? You would think I could remember, I lived there ten years.

----------


## Lauri101

> Isn't there an old 7-11 just to the North? You would think I could remember, I lived there ten years.


yes - and operative word is old!
They need to tear that one down and build one with better layout, parking, etc.

----------


## mmonroe

via OnCue, no mas 7-11's

----------


## usmbubba

Noticed today, that they were doing grading work.  Maybe construction isn't too far off

----------

